# 1.6 Whisper Diesel - Deep Dive



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Recommended reading:

Tech Deep Dive: GM 1.6-Liter LH7 Turbodiesel - Motor Trend

nota bene: the automatic has stop/start.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Don Sherman's take:

Deep Dive: Chevrolet's New 1.6L Ecotec Diesel Engine â€“ News â€“Â*Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Why does the 6 speed manual get 5 MPG better highway than the 9 speed auto? That doesn't make sense. Oddly, the combined is still the same.

I'm suspecting there's something about this arrangement that "plays well" with the EPA test and real-world experience will show something different.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Why does the 6 speed manual get 5 MPG better highway than the 9 speed auto? That doesn't make sense. Oddly, the combined is still the same.
> 
> I'm suspecting there's something about this arrangement that "plays well" with the EPA test and real-world experience will show something different.


We were discussing this in the other thread - and more than likely it's due to the gear ratios. The 9-speed's final drive is much taller so it might actually put it in a lower gear with a shorter gear ratio, compared to the manual, especially given how the EPA's cycle is.

It will likely far exceed that number even more so than the manual will exceed its number.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418-...191458-its-official-52-mpg-4.html#post2742338


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I always enjoy reading and learning about something new. However, I am ready to drive the car with the auto and manual. Anyone have a timeline when they will offer this in the Premier Trim and wonder what you get over the current configuration?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It'll be on all trim levels and the hatch for 2018.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow - the engine weighs 33 lbs more than the 1.4. Nice!

I think all the effort into making a diesel NOT sound like a Diesel, the ridiculous fuel economy, and torque figures will make a good case for selling them. My coworker owns a BMW 335d after driving one in Europe, and those are all the reasons he wanted the diesel in the first place, and despite those current Diesel owners that like the little tractor motor sounds, I think making diesel "ordinary" will sell them more here in this country.

I also thing putting them in little crossovers is a very cool idea.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The impression I got is that Europe gets to beta test this. So we should be in good shape for our rollout.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm just really pumped for the Equinox. The Cruze will be cool and all, but I prefer my hot hatches to be gas powered. That Equinox is going to be a monster with the 2.0 gas and 1.6 diesel.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I'm just really pumped for the Equinox. The Cruze will be cool and all, but I prefer my hot hatches to be gas powered. That Equinox is going to be a monster with the 2.0 gas and 1.6 diesel.


I too am looking forward to the new Equinox and the Terrain. Chicago auto show had two 18 Terrain prototypes at the show, I was very impressed. Great look, they wouldn't let us sit in them tho. I might prefer either of those over the Cruze, although I will prolly keep my 15 diesel for a long time.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I can assure you that the 1.6 diesel in the Equinox is absolutely as quiet as advertised.  The Equinox and Terrain are going to reap serious benefits. The Cruze won't be far behind.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I find it interesting that the new 1.6L uses solenoid injection vs. piezo. Piezo was actually a step forward from the solenoid injectors from the early days of common-rail injection systems about 20 years ago.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I wouldn't really call it a step back. Pizeos can open and close extremely quickly. Orders of magnitude faster than the solenoids. But... In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter much. Solenoids are fast enough that the gain with pizeos is extremely small if it exists at all.


The real reason is Bosch. GM slammed the door in Bosch's face and are moving to replace everything they got from them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I find it interesting that the new 1.6L uses solenoid injection vs. piezo. Piezo was actually a step forward from the solenoid injectors from the early days of common-rail injection systems about 20 years ago.





Snipesy said:


> I wouldn't really call it a step back. Pizeos can open and close extremely quickly. Orders of magnitude faster than the solenoids. But... In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter much. Solenoids are fast enough that the gain with pizeos is extremely small if it exists at all.
> 
> 
> The real reason is Bosch. GM slammed the door in Bosch's face and are moving to replace everything they got from them.


The piezo injectors have been extremely reliable. I don't think I've heard of one single instance of a failed injector on this forum. I am on my originals past 200K miles and they still work as new.


----------

